# suggest please; macro lens options for canon rebel XS



## Moodyville-ain

I really like macro shots, obviously my kit lens isnt gonna cut it . So what are some good macro lens options? (approximate price is appreciated). Are there any inexpensive options? as I am a hobbyist,  not a professional.


----------



## Dao

What is your budget?


----------



## bigtwinky

Canon is coming / has come out with a new L macro lens, the EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM.  Should be about $1000.

While this may be out of your range, this will push down the price of their current 100mm macro, and maybe have more avaible used on Craigslist and such.  The older macro (which is a damn fine lens) is the EF 100mm f/2.8 USM which should be around $600 new.

Cheaper options usually mean a shorter focal range.

EF-S 60mm f/2.8 is about $400.  You will have to be closer to the subject that the 100mm, so it depends on what you want to do macros of.  Objects, should not be an issue.  If you are doing bugs, you will want something longer

Sigma has some decent macro lenses, such as the 105mm f/2.8 which is about $475.
Their 50mm f/2.8 macro is about $300.

Really though, the Canon glass is really nice.  I would suggest looking for the 100mm f/2.8 used.


----------



## grafxman

Moodyville-ain said:


> I really like macro shots, obviously my kit lens isnt gonna cut it . So what are some good macro lens options? (approximate price is appreciated). Are there any inexpensive options? as I am a hobbyist,  not a professional.



Actually the lens you have should work just fine. You just need to get a Kenko Automatic Extension Tube Set DG. They're available on ebay for under $150. They're also available from bhphotovideo for $170. 

You may soon discover that squinting through that little eyepiece is a real hassle whenever you attempt photographing low lying objects such as lichens sprouting from a fallen tree branch or mushrooms and toadstools. The best solution to that situation is to buy a camera with live view. 

If the macro bug really bites you, as it once did me, you'll want a set of 4 way macro focusing rails and a tripod like the Manfrotto 190XPROB which has a horizontal column feature that allows the tripod to reach extremely low positions. Then you'll have to have a micro adjustable Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared Head for the tripod. Thus the madness that is macro photography begins.

My lens of choice for macro work is the Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC IF Macro Lens. It works great as a normal or as a Macro lens. You should lurk in this forum:

Canon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

They have a Weekly Macro/Close-up thread there which is pretty good. 

Hope this helps. Good luck. I hope your bank account survives.


----------



## Moodyville-ain

Budget is less then $500 I doubt I will ever be selling my photos 

But the 50mm sigma at $300 is more my range :blushing:

In terms of quality, how much noticable difference is there between the 50mm sigma and the others? Focal distance isn't too big of a concern with me. The quality of the photo in the end is what concerns me.

I'm fine with getting close to my subjects I was less then a foot away shooting bumblebees with my a650, I'm not easily squeamish. If my subject is life threatening, then I probably wont bother 

Thanks very much for the replies


----------



## UUilliam

Moodyville-ain said:


> Budget is less then $500 I doubt I will ever be selling my photos
> 
> But the 50mm sigma at $300 is more my range :blushing:
> 
> In terms of quality, how much noticable difference is there between the 50mm sigma and the others? Focal distance isn't too big of a concern with me. The quality of the photo in the end is what concerns me.
> 
> I'm fine with getting close to my subjects I was less then a foot away shooting bumblebees with my a650, I'm not easily squeamish. If my subject is life threatening, then I probably wont bother
> 
> Thanks very much for the replies




we arent talking about how close you want to get to the subject, its how close the subject wants to let you near it before flying / running away...
I have never done true macro before but my guess is to get a shot with a 50mm macro you need to be about 1 - 2 foot near your subject...


----------



## Moodyville-ain

Thanks grafxman. I have heard of using tubes. but being a complete noob when it comes to photography and equipment. Could you explain how an extention can make my lens better at macro? Go ahead and explain it like I'm an idiot 

The problem I have with my lens is that the ultra fine detail is lost ie. the fine hairs on a bee, or pollen on a flower. I usually switch to my a650 as of now to take a macro shot.


----------



## Moodyville-ain

UUilliam said:


> we arent talking about how close you want to get to the subject, its how close the subject wants to let you near it before flying / running away...


 
 haha ok, I get it now


----------



## Derrel

I would look for a used Sigma 105mm EX macro lens or a used Tamron 90mm AF-SP macro lens. On the Tamron, note that the AF-SP is not the brand new, current Di version, but would be a few years older than that,and priced below $300 used.

Macro lenses are often available used, but in like new condition; many people buy a macro lens, try it, then later sell it back to dealer like KEH.com or whoever.

How much you need to spend depends on how long a lens you want to have; with a 55-60mm macro lens, you are often at 2 inches from a small subject with the shadow of you and your camera interfering with the light; with short macros, you have to be really,really close to subjects, which is why I am suggesting a 90 to 105mm macro lens. Searching might find more information on how to use extension tubes, or even using Nikon-mount lenses via adapter on your Canon as one way to get macro sized shots on the cheap. The lack of an aperture ring on Canon lenses takes away the option of a simply reverse-mounting a lens on the front of the camera and getting macro reproduction ratios that way.

Macro is a whole sub-field of photography. There are many macro lenses, as well as ways to make other lenses work as pseudo macros, like + diopter lenses aka screw-in close-up filters, extension tubes, etc. The thing is--many people want to try macro, buy a lens, then find it's not their cup of tea,and hence my suggestion: always buy a macro lens used.


----------



## Dao

I bought a used non-usm canon ef 100mm f/2.8 macro lens on ebay for around $300.
And it is not bad.  










And if you want to go with a cheaper solution, the following video suggest a canon closeup filter. (But I do not have experience with)


----------



## grafxman

Moodyville-ain said:


> Thanks grafxman. I have heard of using tubes. but being a complete noob when it comes to photography and equipment. Could you explain how an extention can make my lens better at macro? Go ahead and explain it like I'm an idiot
> 
> The problem I have with my lens is that the ultra fine detail is lost ie. the fine hairs on a bee, or pollen on a flower. I usually switch to my a650 as of now to take a macro shot.



Here's a copy of the info on the Kenko tubes:

Extension tubes are designed to enable a lens to focus closer than its normal set minimum focusing distance. Getting closer has the effect of magnifying your subject (making it appear larger in the viewfinder and in your pictures). They are exceptionally useful for macro photography, enabling you to convert almost any lens into a macro lens at a fraction of the cost while maintaining its original optical quality. 

The DG extension tubes have no optics. They are mounted in between the camera body and lens to create more distance between the lens and film plane. By moving the lens father away from the film or CCD sensor in the camera, the lens is forced to focus much closer than normal. The greater the length of the extension tube, the closer the lens can focus. 

The KENKO DG AUTO EXTENSION TUBE SET contains three tubes of different length, a 12 mm, 20 mm, and 36 mm, which can be used individually or in any combination to obtain the desired magnification. Kenko also makes a DG UNITUBE 12 mm or 25 mm which can be purchased individually. 

Kenko's Auto Focus extension tubes are designed with all the circuitry and mechanical coupling to maintain auto focus and TTL auto exposure with most Canon, Nikon, and Minolta lenses given there is enough light to activate the cameras AF system properly. 

Please Note
1. When using extension tubes the lens will not focus to infinity. The focus range will be greatly limited to a very close focusing distance. 
2. There is light fall off when using any extension tube, sometimes the equivalent of 3 f-stops of light is lost when using multiple extension tubes together. This light lost can affect the camera's ability to auto focus. Manual focusing is recommended should the lens begin to "hunt" (not lock onto the subject). 

When they say the tubes will allow your lens to focus closer that is absolutely true. I have an excellent but old Sigma 170-500mm zoom. It's a great lens but will not focus closer than 12 feet. When I add a 12mm tube, it will focus to about 4 feet. 

When you are trying to macro photograph living moving things such as insects then that opens a whole different can of worms. Your best bet under those circumstances is to use a long lens that will focus close. I have used my previously mentioned Sigma Zoom Super Wide Angle AF 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC Macro with a 1.4 Kenko teleconverter and, if necessary, Kenko tubes with some success. The 1.4 teleconverter makes the lens a 98mm lens and the tubes allow close focus. Thus I can keep some distance away from the insect and still focus up close on it.

When getting into extreme magnification expect to have a very shallow depth of field. Also expect to manually focus.


----------



## Derrel

Dao's non-usm Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro is one of the Mike Johnston bokeh list's star performers--it's one of only a select few lenses he rates a perfect 10 in terms of bokeh.

http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/files/bokehrankings5.pdf


----------



## icassell

If you are interested in bugs, etc., a 50mm macro is short.  I love my Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro.  It also functions as a superb short telephoto. As others have indicated, Canon is now releasing an "L" series update of this lens, so you may be able to get one cheaper now. There are several others but, in general, I see ~100mm as a minimum focal length for the most versatility.  An excellent contender, frequently available used in your price range., is the Tamron 90mm.  Extension tubes and close-up lenses are good, but no where near as convenient as a dedicated macro lens.


----------



## Moodyville-ain

There is definitely a few options to think about.  I think I narrowed it down though, to the canon 100mm f/2.8, or the sigma 50mm f/2.8 Now to search craigslist and ebay........


A few more questions about tubes though. Are tubes easy to switch in and out?  As easy as switching lenses? 

Since autofocus gets messed up and you will be mainly manually focusing Could you theoretically get any old lens and fit it with tubes? like say a non IS lens.... since I should be using a tripod anyway?

Thanks everyone for their advise.


----------



## grafxman

Moodyville-ain said:


> There is definitely a few options to think about.  I think I narrowed it down though, to the canon 100mm f/2.8, or the sigma 50mm f/2.8 Now to search craigslist and ebay........
> 
> 
> A few more questions about tubes though. Are tubes easy to switch in and out?  As easy as switching lenses?
> 
> Since autofocus gets messed up and you will be mainly manually focusing Could you theoretically get any old lens and fit it with tubes? like say a non IS lens.... since I should be using a tripod anyway?
> 
> Thanks everyone for their advise.



Tubes switch out just like a lens except they have no glass optics to collect dust and finger prints. You should, of course, ensure they don't collect dust inside.

Almost any regular lens will work with tubes. I'm not sure which ones won't work but fish eye lens come to mind. 

Auto focus may or may not get messed up. It depends on a lot of variable things that are unique to your situation. Generally speaking, the more power/closer you focus, the more likely it is you will have to manually focus. The Kenko tubes are fully capable of auto focusing your lens.

I have, in fact, used an old Nikon 55mm macro lens on my first Canon, an extremely aggravating XTi. When I purchased it I just purchased the body. I then purchased a Canon 70-300mm image stabilized lens. I decided one day I wanted to do some macro work. It suddenly occurred to me that I had a 40 year old 55mm Nikon macro lens from my 35mm photography days. I purchased a Nikon lens to Canon body adapter from ebay and I was in the macro business, manual focus only of course. So, in answer to your question, yes, just about any lens can be used, even non Canon lenses.

You seem to be eager to buy a new lens. I suggest you try this first, buy the Kenko tubes and use them with your kit lens. That will give you an idea of what you will have to deal with. You may be perfectly happy with just the tubes and your existing lens.


----------



## Hardrock

I have the Canon 100mm f2.8 macro lens and love it. I think if you go with the 50mm macro you are going to have a hard time not running the critter off. At least in my experience with macro(which is only like 4 months) at 1:1 with my 100 mm Im between 4 and 6 inchs away from the subject so with the 50mm I can only assume that you will be a lot closer. You will also definitely need a flash in  order to get a decent dof  of the subject , at f2.8 the dof at 1:1 may only be 1/3 of a bees body. Good luck and macro is very addicting!


----------



## raptorman

This Tokina 100mm macro lens is also within your budget


----------

